# Bench Top vs. Floor Drill Press



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

Im looking to add a drill press to my shop soon and was wondering if you alll could help me decide. I was thinking about a bench top because anything I would be drilling would not require the height that a floor model would offer. When i build rustic furniture, i normally have been drilling any holes for blind mortises by hand and that seems to be working just fine. Am I missing anything that would be important when thinking about which one to get? I HATE to buy equipment, only to have to upgrade later because I was uninformed, I dont mind spending the money but I just dont want to spend more than i needed. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Floor models make end-drilling of longer pieces more convenient. For
woodworking tolerances, benchtop drill presses are alright. A flimsy
benchtop unit may not perform acceptably in metal working situations,
but nor would a flimsy floor model. The floor drill presses usually have
a thicker support column which contributes to a stiffer relationship
between the drill quill and the work table. Under metal working loads,
this stiffness is important. For woodworking, it's less so, but if you intend
to use one of those mortising attachments a floor press might be better.


----------



## griph0n (Mar 31, 2009)

I need the storage space in my crowded little shop more than anything. Here's what I did with my benchtop: http://lumberjocks.com/griph0n/workshop.

I can't think of any real need for a floor model… I'm quite curious now. Drilling the front of a long drawer after assembly? The only trouble I've had is cracking or chipping the bottom of a lathe turned knob because I didn't drill the hole in the drawer front perfectly perpendicular. I made a towel rack with turned maple pegs and cracked the bases on half of them. I've since left my eggbeater behind and gone back to the drillpress. I also learned that cursing does not accelerate the learning curve.


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

For the extra $100 it sounds worth it to just get the floor model….thanks for the help


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been getting along for years and years with only a table top drill press. Both the first one I ever had plus the latest one are mounted to fairly narrow stands to bring them up to usuable height. The one time in the last 20 years that I needed the depth to drill in the end of a long piece I simply turned the head so that it was over the floor and drilled it that way.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the GRIPON idea with one addition. Put locking casters on and you can move it anywhere in the shop. And the storage space never hurts.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

My two cents on drill presses would be to look for a vintage model. there is not much to go wrong on a drill press, but vintage models are quite sturdy, significantly less, and no plastic parts. Older models such as waker turner and atlas are light industrial quality, and often available on craigslist, or other sites in the 200 dollar range. 
you can't beat the quality of these old machines. I picked up this radial drill for 50 bucks.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had both models. My fisrst one was a Delta 10 or 12" ( I forgot). I sold it and bought a 16" Delta. I've had it now for about 10-11 years. You can do* SO* much more with a floor model than with a benchtop. And you have the stability in a floor model, the quill drive is deeper, bigger chuck, etc., etc., etc. For the difference in price, I'd go with the floor model if you have the room…..you won't regret it. !!!!!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

There was a time that I would have said a floor model without thinking about it. With the improvements that I have seen in bench top models today it leaves room for debate these days. So let me say that if I were to make this choice again today, that I would be more inclined to say a bench top model.
As a floor model owner there have been some disadvantages to having one in a small shop. Mobility being one of the disadvantages. Another disadvantage is the amount of space wasted under and behind the drill press. While a cabinet can be built to store under the drill press table for storage this can at times be a pain when needing to lower the table to a height lower than the cabinet. While these may seem like small or minor disadvantages they still pose a problem.
Advantages to the bench top models is that today many are the same as the floor models with the exception that they are made to set on the bench instead. Another advantage is that you can build a rolling cabinet that will allow you mobility and storage. Still allowing you to turn the head and still have the ability to drill longer pieces as you can with the floor model. Many of the bench models also accommodate mortising attachments as their floor models of that model. 
So depending on the amount of space you have, or the use most needed is what it comes down to. Like I said if I had to make the choice again I would be looking more to the bench top model. I could have bought the same drill press I have, in the bench top model. If I only knew then what I know now kind of deal. As for which model to get, my advice would be find what you like in a floor model that has the bench top version. That way you will have the features you're looking for in either model.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Junior
You got the buy of the year!!!!!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

C'mon Charlie,
we'd miss it. HA!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I vote for floor with Charlie )


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey charlie, i was not looking for a pissing match, i was wondering about the pros and cons, it always seems that you are the one who has the issue with a pissing match or people asking questions so keep your comments to yourself and I'll get advice from those who do not mind offering it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have a hitachi benchtop drill, I kind of wish I had an older but this will do for now.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

It's funny, but I've been trying to find excuses for upgrading my $100 HF benchtop drill press for years, if only because it doesn't carry with it much cachet. But it pretty much does what I need it to do. At some point, if I have some disposable income (wishful thinking, I know), I'll probably opt for a large benchtop model for increased capacity and stability (for a larger table surface). But other than that, I'm unclear on the advantages of a floor model myself.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a bench top Delta in my shop. It works great and I can move it out of the way when I need to. I don't have any issues with accuracy or anything like that.


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a bench top model and i'll say this: Most bench top models dont have enough clearance between the table top and the handle used to raise and lower the table when you have added a bigger top and fence to the drill press. You end up having to notch out part of the wood table to clear the handle. It becomes a pain. If you can afford a stand alone, i say go for it!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought my first drill press a few months back for $30 off Craigslist because I had something I needed to drill very squarely. Since then I use it all the time, which means I'm constantly lifting it onto my bench. So now I'm thinking I will look for a used floor model. This I can set in the corner and not have to list it every time. I will then also get the mortsing attachment.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I used a benchtop Delta 12" for 15 years. I upgraded to a large floor model because:

- The benchtop machine had too little quill travel (2 1/2" vs. 6")
- The benchtop machine has too high of a minimum speed for large forstner bits
- The benchtop machine didn't have enough room to mount a fence, and still have a good swing.
- The benchtop machine did not have a good down stop, and it didn't have an "up" stop at all
- The benchtop machine would tip over if a decently sized workpiece wasn't properly supported (think shelf pin holes on a bookcase side)
- The benchtop machine would stall if I didn't hit a feed rate just high enough to keep large bits feeding without burning, but not too much to stall the motor or slip the belts.

Over the last 15 years, 99% of the work the benchtop DP was creating guides for a hand drill… That should say something…

I think small drill presses are GREAT for metalworking, automotive work, and model building. A lot of woodworking uses large bits and deep plunges, often on large parts…


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

More drill press opinions and recommendations: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50132


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

What Rick and Cessna said.

I've had both, and would never go back to a bench top DP


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a Rockwell 16/32 radial DP many years ago. I had 2 issues with it: first, there was no rack and pinion gear to adjust table elevation. You had to loosen the table clamp and then wiggle back and forth while lifting to raise the table. That really got old fast. My other issue was the amount of flex in the system's geometry. Not much of a problem for woodworking, but a pain in the neck for metal drilling, where you have to really bear down.

I was surprised at the comment that a smaller machine is okay for metal. That's where I want maximum rigidity, which means hefty castings and a large diameter post.

For just woodworking, if you're intrigued by the huge swing offered by the radial DP, Grizzly's floor model looks like an excellent choice. All the components are heavier than the benchtop model, by the way.

From my experience, older is NOT always better (just sometimes).


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Post #18
> I used a benchtop Delta 12" for 15 years. I upgraded to a large floor model because:
> 
> - The benchtop machine had too little quill travel (2 1/2" vs. 6")
> ...


This is why OLD posts can come in handy years later. Little tidbits of information that makes you think about that question/answer you forget to ask/consider. In my case, I was not considering adequate space in the "swing" for adding a DP table with a fence!

FWIW, I have gotten by with my 8in DP for +21yr and can personally attest to everything Barry indicates about small benchtop DPs, especially using the small DP to make guides for larger drilling jobs! And I sure have gotten tired of that 600rpm minimum speed! That really burns those larger bits quickly.

And my NEW main motivation just showed up with my new WOOD mag subscription,

*"a 10% OFF Coupon for Grizzly"*

I am a big Grizzly fan/supporter and a new 17in or 20in Grizzly Floor DP will make the third major Grizzly tool for me (already have G0690 TS and a G0593 Spiral-head Jointer)! Going to also add a keyless chuck and a 4in cross-vise to really trick the to-be-chosen DP out!

Help me decide which!... *;-)*


----------

